# Can I add more fish?



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

I have 1 telescope goldfish, 1 black moor goldfish(baby) 1 Calico goldfish,1 Red Cap Oranda GoldFish and 3 bristlenose plecos.
It's a 55 gallon. I would like to know if I could add a few more fish
and if so what? Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

I would leave it at that. Depending on what sort of "sucker fish" you have, they may have to be removed anyway due to either size or aggression as they grow.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Since it is best to keep only fancy goldfish with fancy goldfish, if you do add another fish, it should be a fancy goldfish. It is the "sucker fish"that concerns me. Some fish that could be called that can harm slow moving goldfish by removing their beneficial slime coating, even scales, at night. (Chinese algae eaters, for ex. They seem benign at first, but become vicious predators when mature) Others, like plecos, wont harm your goldies, but are considered tropicals, so their requirements are different--water parameters, esp. temperature. Can you identify your "sucker fish"?


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

C. King said:


> Since it is best to keep only fancy goldfish with fancy goldfish, if you do add another fish, it should be a fancy goldfish. It is the "sucker fish"that concerns me. Some fish that could be called that can harm slow moving goldfish by removing their beneficial slime coating, even scales, at night. (Chinese algae eaters, for ex. They seem benign at first, but become vicious predators when mature) Others, like plecos, wont harm your goldies, but are considered tropicals, so their requirements are different--water parameters, esp. temperature. Can you identify your "sucker fish"?


I believe they are plecos, the female is albino, now the males almost look like leapord like. They are about 3inches and the males have these barbs on there heads. I will ask my boss exactly what they are.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Plecos are also known to attack the slime coat of goldfish.


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

from experiance...plecos kill goldfish. about 6 months ago or so i bought a pleco to eat my algae in my goldfish tank...well he didn't touch my algae so i started feeding him zucchini and pellets made out of earth worms and about a week or so later he totally attacked all my goldfish and they all died...slime coat gone scales gone fins torn up..it was ugly. i took him back to the store i bought him from and they took him back but did not give me my money back.

--Angel


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I did not know this aboit plecos. I have had them in with fancy golsfish before, no problems. I wonder if that behavior is specific to certain types of plecos? My bristle nose pleco is completely docile. Have any other members had troubles with plecos and goldfish?


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Not with gold fish but my pleco goes after my oscar. Not successfully but it still does. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i keep wondering why people keep putting goldfish and plecos together....their environmental needs are very different...plecos are not cold water fish and goldfish are not warm water fish....or is it that they just don't care ?? if the fish we keep are properly researched we would know what their needs are and maintain them appropriately....


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm still learning, I got this from my boss and the fish came with it. They have been in the same tank for a year no problems.


----------



## victor123 (Apr 4, 2013)

I think you have enough fish in your tank adding some more fishes to the tank might create disturbance and also gold fish are bit sensitive.


----------

